# The "site Is Slow" And "ad" Complaints?



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Been noticing lots of threads and comments about people claiming the site is "slow" and that adds or popups are a problem... Why not fix the problem on your end, and continue to enjoy the site?

First, run a speed test of your internet connection... Because odds are its a connection issue, not the host. Post your Up/Down speeds to compare.

Second, install Adblock for your browser... Its supported in Firefox and Chrome, If you are using Internet Explorer you should prob upgrade that anyways, because the only thing its good for is downloading another browser.

You can download it HERE

If you want to go one step further, download Ghostery which will allow you to disable any scripts you dont want... Available for any browser HERE

No adds...



















Even with a slow wireless connection, no lag


Problem?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That might work...however when I was on staff I didnt have any ads....those only came in after I resigned and was moved into a member user group....so it might have something to do with your position on the site.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> That might work...however when I was on staff I didnt have any ads....those only came in after I resigned and was moved into a member user group....so it might have something to do with your position on the site.


No sir, I disabled my adblock and they show up... signed in or not.

I believe the adds were prob placed at the time you started seeing them.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the members complaining are comparing how slow this site is to other sites very similar to it. The most noticable difference is the other is member owned and operated, and has no adds.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's the proof the problem is not on our end, its the server. The response time for this server is slower than a snail on steroids.
The response times should be less than 100ms.

ping piranha-fury.com

Pinging piranha-fury.com [67.228.151.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 67.228.151.138: bytes=32 time=243ms TTL=47
Reply from 67.228.151.138: bytes=32 time=251ms TTL=47
Reply from 67.228.151.138: bytes=32 time=240ms TTL=47

Ping statistics for 67.228.151.138:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 240ms, Maximum = 251ms, Average = 244ms

I personally like to keep my laptop clean (file wise)and i am not a fan of adding third party software, they slow down your computer by using more resources and your never sure what coding is in the third party software, which can cause problems themselves. The sites server needs to be fixed.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

FishermanCanada said:


> Here's the proof the problem is not on our end, its the server. The response time for this server is slower than a snail on steroids.
> The response times should be less than 100ms.
> 
> ping piranha-fury.com
> ...


Its average is 60ms or less for me every time... no packet loss


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Its definitely the site.



Not my end. Ad blocker installed. No other website has any form of lag.

From clicking post to actually posting, it took about 6-7 seconds..lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ægir said:


> That might work...however when I was on staff I didnt have any ads....those only came in after I resigned and was moved into a member user group....so it might have something to do with your position on the site.


No sir, I disabled my adblock and they show up... signed in or not.

I believe the adds were prob placed at the time you started seeing them.
[/quote]

I dont know much about this computer stuff so I cant argue about the adblock thing. I do know that the ads were there for members and guests and not for myself....that could have been a webmaster feature though.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

MPG said:


> Its definitely the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow your download speed is awesome. I am so jealous!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

FishermanCanada said:


> Its definitely the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow your download speed is awesome. I am so jealous!!!








[/quote]

Yeah its ridiculous, my d/l speed a few months ago (I lived in the country) was 0.5mb/s. Big difference!

My upload speed on the other hand...lol


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This is really confusing because I have never seen any lag... like 2 seconds at most. And your DL speed is 10x what mine is.

I can be a guest, use another account, or be myself and still no change.

I can turn off adblock, no change.

I will break out the stopwatch and time this post:

Just under 3 seconds


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

did you clear your cache? what browser are you using? So far i am stumped!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Ægir said:


> This is really confusing because I have never seen any lag... like 2 seconds at most. And your DL speed is 10x what mine is.
> 
> I can be a guest, use another account, or be myself and still no change.
> 
> ...


When I clicked reply it took about 6-7 seconds for the reply window to open, but I tried it again and it was slightly quicker at 3-4 seconds, still 2-3 seconds too slow.

Every other site I use is pretty much instantaneous.

Posting this took about 10 seconds. I use Firefox, have Adblock installed, good connection, very good PC. No malware issues. Definitely the server.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Linux Kubuntu with Firefox and AdBlock.
So far Fury is the only site I've encountered problems with regarding slow loading...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i also have lag and 20+mbps download speed. definitely the site. mozilla+adblock.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

So its either all the members have shotty internet or the site is fucked. hmmm..... tough call


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

I was on at 3:30am and it was still slow, takes forever to reply to anything and yet I persevere









That response took 17 seconds to post!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok, thats crazy... I dont understand why you guys have terrible response time from the host.

I am running Firefox 3.6.24 which is an older version... simply because some of my addons werent compatible with the newer versions.

You would think the server is in my house or neighborhood somewhere









Well, atleast you can block the ads

I will try to figure out what is going on and why some people are having good connection and some bad.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

No offense, but there's not dick you can do about it. Everyone's connection is slow except yours and it's not like this just started happening.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Why do you say theres nothing I can do about it? In about 3 seconds i could delete the script... but i know thats not the entire issue, or even part of it. I obviously cant physically fix everyones computer or diagnose them individually... But i can try to get an idea what the general problem is and help members get around it. Something is slowing it down, and Its not "everyone except me" that has a bad connection... Lots of people arent noticing a difference.

I am sure lots of people connect with outdated computers, 60 background programs, and a bunch of other stuff running... lack of available RAM could slow down the time a page loads.

Some people are having packet loss, could be a bad connection or DSL problem in a phone junction box

I can see all of the scripts that run on the site, in a list, and none of them should slow anything down (I have disabled them and tried!) once you remove the time it takes to load an actual advertisement banner picture... thats why I suggested adblock to see if it would help people.

From the board forums:


> I've noticed a slow down with adsense and analytics on some sites/pages. It's not the owner's problem but a Google issue.
> 
> I've debated removing analytics for this reasonn, adsense not so much an issue.


So, there ya go... Its also loads in Java, so if you java is out of date, or you have an older computer... it could take a few seconds for Java to open and run before the site can load.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

6gb of unused ram.

Comp built 3 months ago.

Newest version of java installed...

No Malware

Good Internet

Adblock Installed

Firefox

Only site I use that has any latency issues.

Meh.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, maybe you can help me figure out what it is...

Do you have Ghostery for firefox? or a way to disable scripts?

Try to disable the OpenX script, and any others one by one that are running... I show 6 (2 are google)

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Disabled the scripts.

Test

Took about 2-3 seconds to post, big improvement.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

MPG said:


> Disabled the scripts.
> 
> Test
> 
> Took about 2-3 seconds to post, big improvement.


Any way you can fig out exactly what one it is? I know it will take a few tries, but go for it!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Google Analytics is certainly slowing things down.
One of the problems.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Boobah said:


> No offense, but there's not dick you can do about it. Everyone's connection is slow except yours and it's not like this just started happening.


I hope your not serious that it's our computers cause i can prove you wrong in a second. It's the sites server. It does seem a bit faster now though.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think its probably a pretty easy problem to solve. the site ran fine for everyone for a long time.

site gets sold.

site gets slow.

.... i might be missing something here, but it seems like if you look for something that changed, its right there staring at us. 
its a shame too because i used to love this site. oh well, the world will go on.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Ok, Let me just point something out here... I am trying to specifically figure out WHAT is slowing the site down. It didnt just magically happen when the site was sold, something was added or changed.

Just because the site has to have adverts, doesnt mean I have to support it or cant tell you how to get rid of them...

If your response is "its the server" you arent really helping me out much... because its not the server, its a line of script. Servers dont run that, your computer does when you connect to the site

If somebody wants to help me (because none of them are slowing me down!) figure out what one it is... I will do my best to correct the problem, or atleast tell you how to get around it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Server isn't the main issue, since several pc's slower than mine don't have any issues.
Spy- and malware aren't the issue either, for a linux distro won't be very effected by them. Besides, the pc at my GF's house loads Fury faster, despite it's Windows 7 with Mozilla, no adblock and slow internet.

Back home Fury sometimes loads slow, but I am *always* looking at a "loading verticalscope" and "loading google analytics" message in the status bar...

I quote from a website reporting this problem :



> Because JavaScript and HTML are executed by the browser from the top down, Google recommends placing the tracking code at the very end of the body just before the closing tag. This way, in the chance that there are any hang ups with Google's servers or (more likely) with the visitors' processor, the rest of the page will still display normally. The worst that will happen is that a pageview won't be reported.
> 
> If the tracking code is placed above essential page elements, however, a delay may affect visitors' experiences.


Can you check how the Fury script is build Aegir ?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ægir said:


> Ok, Let me just point something out here... I am trying to specifically figure out WHAT is slowing the site down. It didnt just magically happen when the site was sold, something was added or changed.
> 
> Just because the site has to have adverts, doesnt mean I have to support it or cant tell you how to get rid of them...
> 
> ...


our computers connect to the server, the server then sends commands to the computer to download the webpage (files, scripts, ads, viruses..but not in this case). After the computer has downloaded all the files from the server to your cache folder, it sends a command to the script to run. It most likely is a problem in the code and slow advertising downloads. Anything you see on the internet is first downloaded to your computer temp folder and executed through commands from the sites server. So in lam-en's terms anything you can see on your monitor or not is sitting in a temp folder on your computer. In this instance it seems a lot of the slowness from the advertisers is a big part of the problem.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

memento said:


> Server isn't the main issue, since several pc's slower than mine don't have any issues.
> Spy- and malware aren't the issue either, for a linux distro won't be very effected by them. Besides, the pc at my GF's house loads Fury faster, despite it's Windows 7 with Mozilla, no adblock and slow internet.
> 
> Back home Fury sometimes loads slow, but I am *always* looking at a "loading verticalscope" and "loading google analytics" message in the status bar...
> ...


I can see how its built, the problem is its the same script they use for all of their forums. I fear that if I start tampering with the advertising they would have my nuts.

I have had a feeling its the VS script (uses OpenX and or google adsense) , not the Google analytics side.

I will poke through the script tonight and see what i can find, and then report back I guess.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

its the spam /ads that no f*cker interested in piranha ( fury members) takes notice of that is causing the slowness then? I wondered if it was just me or the site but now it seems to be the site..no other forum requires its members to disable this or that etc
This reply took at least 30 secs to appear after needing a refresh from a blank page ..thanks whoever







Fury is dead..long live Fury have some fun ..use your old time fav smillies while u still can




















































































f*ck me slow loading smillies stutter


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

if a mod can provide me with the code , i would be more than happy to look it over. It's done in vb , if i am correct.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am pretty sure I figured out what the problem is... Would appear somebody hit the paste button a few to many times when adding the new script.

Doing what I can.



FishermanCanada said:


> if a mod can provide me with the code , i would be more than happy to look it over. It's done in vb , if i am correct.


Indeed it is VB, fun stuff.

Think I got it fixed man, will PM you if i need your help... Thanks! :cheers


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Ægir said:


> if a mod can provide me with the code , i would be more than happy to look it over. It's done in vb , if i am correct.


Indeed it is VB, fun stuff.

Think I got it fixed man, will PM you if i need your help... Thanks! :cheers
[/quote]

ok no problem , i also think you got it fixed. The site seems to be loading alot quicker. cheers


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Seems like we're getting somewhere !
Thanks for the help and input guys


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Site is fast as f*ck on my BB


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Site is fast as f*ck on my BB


Thats because the advertising script doesnt run on mobile devices. I could enable it if you want?









Anyways, Its being looked into and I will update you with the news as it happens. I just noticed one has been totally dropped from the list, So 5 run now...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol I thought I was on too something lol.


----------

